# HELP Finding a CD for somthing I have been listening to on youtube?



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and really glad I found it!

I'm searching for a CD with a particular piece of music I have been listen to on Youtube. I'm looking for the exact version on CD, but have not had any luck. I have searched amazon and when listening to the samples provided from the search results they do not mach what I have been listening to

Could anyone help...maybe provide an amazon link to the CD?

Here is the Youtube link:





And here is the title of what I am looking for:
L. Boccherini: Fandango - Quintet for strings, guitar & castanets n. 4 in D major

Thanks for the help!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Below the you-tube clip it is stated that this is the Savall/Concert des Nations recording:
http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Fandango-Sinfonie-Musica-Notturna/dp/B000E42MPS

Remember that the amazon mp3 samples are often from somewhere in the middle of the piece.

((A good deal of other recordings of the work can be seen listed here:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ital-music&field-keywords=boccherini+fandango+ here
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/43225/Luigi-Boccherini-Quintet-No-4-in-D-G448-'Fandango'))


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

I'm looking to find the CD for purchase that would be the recording of the youtube link. I did listen to the samples and even though they are from somewhere in the middle of the piece there was no resemblance.

Anyone know what CD has the recording of the youtube version I included?

Thanks


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

badspell68 said:


> Anyone know what CD has the recording of the youtube version I included?


Joen has already given You the answer, and it is clearly available on the Youtube page:



> LUIGI BOCCHERINI
> 
> FANDANGO (1798)
> Quintet for two violins, violoncello, guitar and castanets n. 4 in D major (G. 448)
> ...


*Click here!*

/ptr


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

It may be me... but when I search Amazon I receive a long list of choices and non of the recordings indicate they are with castanets. Anyone know how I can determine the one that is with castanets and the same recording. Sorry for the obvious confusion and ignorance on my part but I am new to purchasing classical CDs.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Below the you-tube clip it is stated that this is the Savall/Concert des Nations recording:
> http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Fandango-Sinfonie-Musica-Notturna/dp/B000E42MPS


The first link in Joens post gives the Amazon page of this CD!



ptr said:


> *Click here!*


The link I had in my message is to the record label for more info, You can order from them as well. The castanet player is the legendary *José de Udaeta* (1919-2009)!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

badspell68 said:


> It may be me... but when I search Amazon I receive a long list of choices and non of the recordings indicate they are with castanets. Anyone know how I can determine the one that is with castanets and the same recording. Sorry for the obvious confusion and ignorance on my part but I am new to purchasing classical CDs.


The information that services like Amazon and iTunes give for their music files is often incomplete, so just because they don't list castanets doesn't mean that it isn't the piece you are working for. Often the definitive way to determine what the piece is is to look at its catalog number. Many classical music composers have had their works cataloged, and each work gets a unique identifier. This is what I go by, rather than the name. The names can vary, depending on how complete someone wants to be. But the catalog number should stay the same. So, for this work, it looks like the catalog number is G. 448. So just make sure that that number matches up when you go to purchase. And with the Amazon link, it does match up - tracks 1, 2, and 3 are G. 448.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

ArkivMusic.com is a very good resource in situations like this:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=134010

The castanets may only be in the Fandango quintet.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> Below the you-tube clip it is stated that this is the Savall/Concert des Nations recording:
> http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Fandango-Sinfonie-Musica-Notturna/dp/B000E42MPS
> 
> Remember that the amazon mp3 samples are often from somewhere in the middle of the piece.
> ...


I can promise you that the Amazon link that Joen provided is the correct album. The piece is actually track three the third movement of the "Fandango". The album is on Spotify and I verified that it is the exact same recording as the YouTube video. I'm not exactly sure why the track time on the YouTube is 10:07 when the actual running time is 11:22 minutes but it is the same recording. I checked the spot when the castanets come in and it is identical.

I don't think we can do anything more for you if you continue to disbelieve what everyone has been saying and directing you to.

Kevin


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the spoon-feeding that has occurred in this thread.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

hello said:


> I'm not a fan of the spoon-feeding that has occurred in this thread.


Well, all of us were spoon fed at some point in our lives and if offering help brings one more fan into the fold of classical music I'm happy to do it. Eventually we learn to stand on our own two feet and at some point help someone else. That's how the world is supposed to work.

Kevin


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Well, all of us were spoon fed at some point in our lives and if offering help brings one more fan into the fold of classical music I'm happy to do it. Eventually we learn to stand on our own two feet and at some point help someone else. That's how the world is supposed to work.
> 
> Kevin


But the OP is not a baby who needs to be spoonfed, he/she is a grown person who could've very easily found the CD his/herself.


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

For those that provided real help, thank you! For those that have avoided helping at every turn...you are simply miserable people(being polite here). Classical music can be extremely confusing to a new-be! When someone does a search for a CD they find there are innumerable variations of composers, orchestras and players, CD manufactures and other variables that make finding the same recording seem impossible.

At this stage I THINK that this recording is the same as the youtube sample I posted but in no way am I sure as it does sound different to me:
http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Fan.../dp/B000E42MPS

Any feedback from those that want to help, or are the negative-voices intent on driving even more people away from the classical genre by reinforcing the belief that classical aficionados are miserable snobs?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

It is DEFINITELY the same recording. How many more complete strangers do you have to listen to before you accept this? 

I own the album and I can confirm it's the same performance as on the Youtube video, with castanets and everything. The reason the video and the album track are different lengths is that there's a slow introduction that for some reason isn't included in the video.

Also, this Jordi Savall album is flat-out great, and even if it wasn't the recording you're looking for (which, I repeat, IT IS), it's the one you should get.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah it is true, You have to learn stuff to get ahead with classical music, some at least (And never mind the negative voices, they don't amount to much anyway..)! 
Anyway, As the poster of the clip on Youtube has stated that the clip is from the Savall CD I don't think that there are any reason for doubt. And Youtube clips more than generally sound like crap so I for one would not take take the sound difference as a big problem, the CD will sound awesome, all Alia Vox CD's I've heard, do!

If You have an AndroidPhone or iPhone/iPad, then there are apps for music recognition, might be a short cut for You to use!

/ptr


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

Ok ok, I got it. I buying that one. 
But I was just commenting that when I put them side by side they do seem different. There is a tempo that seems to be different. I'll wait until I get the CD to comment further.

Thanks!


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

This one sounds exactly like the sample...not saying the other one is not, only that I found this one and it does:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Virgin/0963392#listen


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

Any recommendations for additional music that sounds like this? Building an order from amazon now and would love to order some more stuff like it.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

badspell68 said:


> This one sounds exactly like the sample...not saying the other one is not, only that I found this one and it does:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Virgin/0963392#listen


As I already said in my ealier post I can promise you that the YouTube track is the Savall recording and is this recording on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Fandango-Sinfonie-Musica-Notturna/dp/B000E42MPS

If you order the CD that you link from Presto Classical you probably will enjoy it but it is NOT the same recording as the YouTube video. As I said I verified that the YouTube is the Savall by checking it out on Spotify. If you have Spotify check it out for yourself.

Click here: 




And if you don't have Spotify maybe you should consider it as a newbee. It's only $9.99 a month (far less than the cost of one CD) and they have thousands of full albums for you to enjoy. That way you can find out what you like in classical and what you do not. It's less costly than buying albums sight unheard and then having music just collecting dust on your shelf.

Kevin


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Inspiration For Boccherini's Fandango was Traditional Spanish Flamenco music with guitars, castanets, hands claps, voice and dancers, something You might want to investigate on Youtube! But Spanish Music in general, like Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga, Isaac Albeniz, Joaquin Turina and Manuel de Falla, if it is Boccherini that appeal, then You might want to look at Antonio Vivaldi and Arcangelo Corelli!
















/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Boccherini* wrote an incredible amount of music, so there´s a lot to explore, though Fandangos aren´t the most frequent titles in the music of that period.

*Antonio Soler*, a composer mainly of solo guitar and harpsichord/organ music from about Boccherini´s time, wrote some solo Fandangos 



, and some chamber music too, including quintets 



 




Later on, *Niccolo Paganini* also wrote a lot of music for strings and guitar, such as 





Some other pieces with a similar rhythmic liveliness from that time are

*Vivaldi* - Cello Concertos 



 (I prefer Heinrich Schiff´s recording, not on you-t)

*Boccherini* - Cello Concertos 



 (this is the nice Geringas recording)


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!!
Videos are awesome!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, regarding the Europa Galante recording on Presto: tracking down the album on allmusic (http://www.allmusic.com/album/boccherini-string-quintets-guitar-quintets-mw0002130119), I see that the Fandango movement is just 6 min 26 sec long, significantly less than the YouTube recording.

As to what else you might buy, you could try an album called "Diminuito", performed by Rolf Lislevand again (http://player.ecmrecords.com/lislevand). This is older music than the Boccherini. I've a friend who's not into "classical per se" who loves both of these discs.


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks again all!


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

I wasn't this obnoxious when I was first getting into CM, what's wrong with expecting others not to be..


----------



## badspell68 (May 6, 2013)

What publishers have the best sound quality CDs?


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963 (May 8, 2013)

Good evening,

There is so much classical music out there that it can be difficult to spot a particular recording of a specific piece without help. I do know that Arkiv Music is an excellent source for even hard-to-get recordings.

Jim


----------

